# How is my L2 Orchid Mantis enclosure looking?



## Zelda (Nov 6, 2017)

I found some new decorations and stuff since my last post so I redecorated. Does this still look good for an L2 Orchid Mantis?

Thank you in advance for any responses.


----------



## Okoboji22 (Nov 7, 2017)

the cage looks fine, i don't see anything wrong with it as now the mantis has a clear path up and down. And if your mantis is anything like some that I've had, it'll probably not go down into the decorations at all and just sit on the lid all day being lazy :lol:


----------

